# Is asphalt noncombustible?



## Rick18071 (Jan 22, 2021)

I cannot find anything about asphalt being combustible by googling, Someone wants to use it in a garage. IRC has an exception under carports that asphalt can be used for carports. Not sure that means it can't be used in garages?


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2021)

I would say nay nay.....


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 22, 2021)

Where would I find something on this? Are roads burning in CA?


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2021)

Kind of like calling FRTW noncombustible.....it doesn't really burn, but it is not noncombustible either...

703.5 Noncombustibility tests. The tests indicated in Sections
703.5.1 and 703.5.2 shall serve as criteria for acceptance
of building materials as set forth in Sections 602.2,
602.3 and 602.4 in Type I, II, III and IV construction. The
term “noncombustible” does not apply to the flame spread
characteristics of interior finish or trim materials. A material
shall not be classified as a noncombustible building construction
material if it is subject to an increase in combustibility or
flame spread beyond the limitations herein established
through the effects of age, moisture or other atmospheric conditions.
703.5.1 Elementary materials. Materials required to be
noncombustible shall be tested in accordance with ASTM
E136.
703.5.2 Composite materials. Materials having a structural
base of noncombustible material as determined in
accordance with Section 703.5.1 with a surfacing not more
than 0.125 inch (3.18 mm) thick that has a flame spread
index not greater than 50 when tested in accordance with
ASTM E84 or UL 723 shall be acceptable as noncombustible
materials.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 22, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> Where would I find something on this? Are roads burning in CA?


How Do Wildfires Affect Asphalt Roads? (sikesasphalt.com)


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2021)

Is this garage part of the house footprint or stand alon

Is it required to support a certain amount of weight??

Thought the code use to say non absorbent??


----------



## mark handler (Jan 22, 2021)

imho
unless they add  Fire Retardants to the asphalt, like they do in asphalt shingles, it will not pass the ASTM test FOR Non-combustibility.


----------



## e hilton (Jan 22, 2021)

I would think the odors from the asphalt would be obnoxious.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks guys. Never came across something like this before. Sill I like to know if the roads are burning in CA.


----------



## Joe.B (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm assuming that you're version of R309 is similar since you're referencing the asphalt exemption "permitted at ground level in carports." I would think that if code was intended to allow this for garages they would have worded this exception to include garages at ground level as well. Since they didn't I would say it is not permitted. Not our concern, but why??? Interestingly I saw a project in a neighboring jurisdiction where the customer wanted to close in a carport for security and they managed to convince their AHJ to allow in by using a large amount of heavy duty screening that gave them the security but essentially left two sides "open" to air and the AHJ allowed that.


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> Thanks guys. Never came across something like this before. Sill I like to know if the roads are burning in CA.






Is this garage part of the house footprint or stand alone????????


----------



## linnrg (Jan 22, 2021)

IBC 406.3.3 says garage floors "....shall be of approved non-combustible material".  Then there is the Exception that clearly states "Asphalt surface shall be permitted at ground level carports.  Thereby implying that asphalt is a combustible surface.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 23, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> Thanks guys. Never came across something like this before. Sill I like to know if the roads are burning in CA.


Not typically


----------



## MACV (Jan 23, 2021)

Is this a residence?  Why would the IBC apply?


----------



## MACV (Jan 24, 2021)

The 2015 IRC section R309.1 says. "Garage floor surfaces shall be of* approved *noncombustible material." It is therefore the obligation of the applicant to provide evidence of that approval (normally in the form of an ICC Evaluation Services Report) for the proposed material.  I searched for such a report and did not find one but such research should be the responsibility of the applicant.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 25, 2021)

The volatile chemicals in Asphalt vaporize and  subsequently combusted at (200°–250°C). 





						Asphalt - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics
					






					www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## mark handler (Jan 25, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> I like to know if the roads are burning in CA.


*No the Roads are not burning*, there maybe some damage, due to burning objects (tress, etcetera) falling on them or the water damage later. Or to burning vehicles which scorch the surface. *No the Roads are not burning in CA.*


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks for the answers. The applicant wanted to buy a prefab garage that has a wood floor. Now they changed their mind and will by a fabric garage with a steel tube frame. They want to put it directly on their asphalt driveway. Should I require the floor to comply with the code for garages?


----------



## steveray (Jan 26, 2021)

Are they willing to call it a shed?....Thinking out loud.....I ASSUME that the gimmie for carports is openness and ventilation of heat. Pretty sure a tent garage will be open and vented in short order in a fire situation...Unfortunately I have no good code path on that one...The 200ft accessory structure exemption pretty much takes care of these for us...


----------



## MACV (Jan 29, 2021)

Temporary/portable carports that are not attached to a building might be controlled by a local ordinance rather than the building code.


----------

